# CW's Nikita debuts next Thursday, 9/9



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Nikita debuts 9/9. Thanks to @tivodesign for reminding me via Twitter.....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Which, for those who don't know, is the remake of La Femme Nikita, reverting to the title of the original movie...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Teeeeeechnically, the 1993 movie Point of No Return was the remake of Le Femme Nikita.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jlb said:


> Teeeeeechnically, the 1993 movie Point of No Return was the remake of Le Femme Nikita.


No, technically Point of No Return was the remake of Nikita (the original movie). Nikita (the new TV series) is the remake of La Femme Nikita (the original TV series, adapted from Nikita, the original movie).

(We won't get into Black Cat, the Chinese remake of Nikita...)


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, technically Point of No Return was the remake of Nikita (the original movie). Nikita (the new TV series) is the remake of La Femme Nikita (the original TV series, adapted from Nikita, the original movie).
> 
> (We won't get into Black Cat, the Chinese remake of Nikita...)


:up: +1

Excellent Reply!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Where does Elton John fit into all of this?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, technically Point of No Return was the remake of Nikita (the original movie). Nikita (the new TV series) is the remake of La Femme Nikita (the original TV series, adapted from Nikita, the original movie).
> 
> (We won't get into Black Cat, the Chinese remake of Nikita...)


...and don't forget the prequel:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

David Platt said:


> ...and don't forget the prequel:


Heh.

That's why the French movie Nikita was called La Femme Nikita in America...the distributor was afraid people would confuse it with Little Nikita.

Kind of ironic that the American title is Frenchier than the French title!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nikita (the new TV series) is the remake of La Femme Nikita (the original TV series, adapted from Nikita, the original movie).


What makes you say it's a remake of the TV show rather than a new adaption of the original film?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> What makes you say it's a remake of the TV show rather than a new adaption of the original film?


Well, really, it doesn't look much like either. It's clearly not an adaptation of the film, since Nikita has already come and gone from Section when the series starts. I guess it might best be described as a sequel to neither the film nor the TV series, but to something else that never existed.

I would say it's a remake of the TV series in the sense that the producers almost certainly said "Let's redo the series that survived for five years" rather than "Let's redo the movie that has a cult following but was a flop and came out before much of our target audience was born."


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

Welcome to the Hollywood concept of "re-imagining" or what the rest of us call recycling. <grin>


----------

